

Developer mentorships with top NYC startups (4sq, art.sy, 10gen & more) - mLewisLogic
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dG41R19fT09jZDdqdjJwT3NjWFhzTmc6MQ

======
mLewisLogic
Mentors:

Andrew Kortina, Venmo (twitter.com/kortina)

Carter Cleveland, Art.sy (twitter.com/carterac)

Chris Maguire, Postling (twitter.com/revolvingdork)

Dana Spiegel, AxialMarket (twitter.com/danaspiegel)

Dmitri Tcherevik, MightyMeeting (twitter.com/cherevik)

Eliot Horowitz, 10gen (twitter.com/eliothorowitz)

Kevin Owocki, Ignighter (twitter.com/owocki)

Liz Crawford, Birchbox (twitter.com/liscrawford)

Mike Lewis, SpotOn (twitter.com/mlewislogic)

Naveen Selvadurai, foursquare (twitter.com/naveen)

Nick Ganju, ZocDoc (twitter.com/nganju)

Pete Miron, Knewton (twitter.com/petemiron)

Simon Murtha-Smith, Singly (twitter.com/smurthasmith)

Vanessa Hurst, Paperless Post (twitter.com/dbness)

